
Identifying the DNS server used to fulfill an HTTP request (2013) - amzans
https://5f5.org/ruminations/dns-debugging-over-http.html
======
tener
This is old and may well be no longer functional: posted on January, 14 2013.

------
mjlee
It seems that this no longer works:

    
    
      $ dig +trace webutils.flourishworks.com
      ...
      ...
      webutils.flourishworks.com. 300	IN	NS	 misc.firebase.com.
      couldn't get address for 'misc.firebase.com': not found
      dig: couldn't get address for 'misc.firebase.com': no more

------
bcaa7f3a8bbc

        ; <<>> DiG 9.11.2-P1 <<>> webutils.flourishworks.com
        ;; global options: +cmd
        ;; Got answer:
        ;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: SERVFAIL, id: 41479
        ;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 0, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 1

